# Its good to be "Little Bitty"



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is a little one i just finished up,6in long~2-3/4 cutting edge. (smaller than a #-2 pencil)Brass guard and pins Tan canvas micarta with black liners all high polish.A good friend brought a little case sheath knife by and asked me to make one like it.This is what i came up with .Thanks for looking


----------



## bg7m (Jun 12, 2012)

That is one fine looking knife Raleigh


----------



## marknga (Jun 12, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## wooddog (Jun 12, 2012)

Thats a nice knife


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

Plumb cute!!


----------



## Gaswamp (Jun 12, 2012)

I drooled on this one today


----------



## tedsknives (Jun 12, 2012)

Raleigh, I like this one more than anything i have seen.  Beautiful


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

My knife! In a smaller version! Make two changes and it will be perfect!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2012)

Buddy ~Mark~ Wooddog~Keebs~Joe~ Travis ; Thank you,all


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you Nick. What two things would you change???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Thank you Nick. What two things would you change???





Desert ironwood and brushed finish.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2012)

*It good to be little bitty*

And i almost did that.But had a piece of the butterscotch micarta i wanted to try.The knife is just to small to show the burl in the wood.I dont like the polished finish either.I,ll do the next one our way


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a sweet little sticker Raleigh!!!!!! Ladies like them that size!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh yea, one more thing. Filework on top of the blade!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> That's a sweet little sticker Raleigh!!!!!! Ladies like them that size!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> My knife! In a smaller version! Make two changes and it will be perfect!



I like it just the way it is - perfect size for skinning a deer!  Beautiful job Raleigh - send it my way since Nic don't want it!


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Jun 12, 2012)

cool lil knife RT! Danny


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2012)

Tomi~Keebs~Danny; thank you


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 12, 2012)

Dennis ill just send it your way when i get the leather work done and let you give a road test and see how it does


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 12, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Dennis ill just send it your way when i get the leather work done and let you give a road test and see how it does



Awesome!


----------



## dmedd (Jun 12, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Awesome!



Your name should be Lucky Dawg!  That's a fine knife Raleigh! I need to stop by and visit with you again sometime.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 13, 2012)

David thank you sir.Your welcome any time


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 13, 2012)

Love it! Nice job.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you mam


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Beautiful Raleigh!


----------



## 7mmstw (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice. Im with ya on the brushed finish


----------



## joe sangster (Jun 13, 2012)

Really nice  , Raleigh !


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2012)

Mark these words. I will have one of those...


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jun 13, 2012)

Mr Tabor, that is one more good looking piece of craftsmanship!!! Bet it would look real purty with rosewood scales! The file work would also add to the beauty.....Doug


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 15, 2012)

7mmstw~Nick~Joe~Thank you guys for the kind words


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 16, 2012)

Good job on the leather too RT!  Looks great!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 16, 2012)

Dennis its on the way


----------



## bocephus1 (Jun 17, 2012)

could you pm me a price for one just like it but with filework and mammoth ivory with turquoise spacers.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 19, 2012)

PM sent to you


----------



## jbrooker (Jun 21, 2012)

Good job on this one too


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 22, 2012)

James thank you sir.It is quickly becoming my favorite


----------



## biker13 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Desert ironwood and brushed finish.



Yeah Nic now your cooking.Wow that would be so fine.Keyboard stuck,drooling on it.Spalted maple.,drool some more.Beautiful knife Mr Tabor.


----------



## Gumswamp (Jun 22, 2012)

That is one fine example of craftsmanship.  I would not change a thing, I think it is perfect just like it is.  Good Job !


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## sharpeblades (Jun 27, 2012)

Dlsbiker13 Thank you sir


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 14, 2012)

Thank you;Bocephus1-Gumswamp- Whiteeagle


----------



## JLC (Jul 24, 2012)

I really like every single thing about this knife!   You have real talent and I would love to own one just like it.   Great job!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jul 24, 2012)

JLC ;thank you sir


----------

